# Calgon



## campndox (Mar 8, 2005)

I have read many threads about Calgon water softener. Is it actually called this or is it "Calgon take me away" moisturizing spa bath or moisturizing bubble bath?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Nope.....It is actually called 'Calgon Water Softner'. They sell it in liquid and granular form. I have used both. The recipe you see here calls for granular.

If you have a K Mart near by, it is in with Laundry Detergent. Most grocery stores carry it as well.

Give it a try. So far, so good with us.









Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What he said.

Tim (too)


----------



## campndox (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank you for the quick responses sunny


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I was surprised how much "stuff" came out of my tanks even after just one use... i sort of think of it as a "teflon" type coating for my plumbing system...


----------



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, do the water softener granules that you buy in those 40 lb. bags work the same? My mom uses it in a water softener for her well.

A 40 lb. bag is only about $4.00.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

chipb43 said:


> Just out of curiosity, do the water softener granules that you buy in those 40 lb. bags work the same? My mom uses it in a water softener for her well.
> 
> A 40 lb. bag is only about $4.00.
> [snapback]39774[/snapback]​


NO -- those are salt or potasium pellets that are used to clean the resin from the water softwner...

CALGON is totally different --


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

campndox said:


> I have read many threads about Calgon water softener. Is it actually called this or is it "Calgon take me away" moisturizing spa bath or moisturizing bubble bath?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I kinda like the spa bath myself. I'm sure it has some of the watersoftener in it too. Make that black tank nicely scented and mositurize the valves and seals too.















We stared used the Calgon from the very begining, along with the QF . Gotta watch that QF action








jan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m thinkin if you use the bubble bath and overflow the tank with the Quickie flush...............still







I guess


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I m thinkin if you use the bubble bath and overflow the tank with the Quickie flush...............still
> 
> 
> 
> ...










NO! NO! Bubble Bath------------- PLEASE


----------



## campndox (Mar 8, 2005)

I could only find liquid, do I follow the same recipe as the granular stuff or should I tweek it.
Thanks


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Not really sure. You could be going into uncharted territory, and may have to do some experimentation. Good luck, and let us know your results. I've never even seen a liquid calgon before.

Tim


----------



## B-RAD (Jan 26, 2005)

As refresher, What is the famous recipe for the blank tank?
THANKS!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Two cups of the powdered Calgon to at least a gallon of hot water. Dissolve the Calgon, then pour it down the toilet. The water softener will loosen the surface tension on all the "stuff" clinging to the walls of your tank, and allow the water to "get inside" and soften it up enough to free it from the walls. As a side benefit, the calgon also loosens the surface tension of the tank walls, limited future "stuff's" ability to stick in the first place.

At least, I think thats how it works.

Tim


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

How long do you leave the dissolved Calgon water softener in the tanks before you flush?

Reverie


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I have done some experimenting. Actually, I used 8 capfulls of liquid mixed with 1 gallon of hot water and added it to the tank. The more I think about it, it may have been a little excessive.







However, since we only use water softner, I don't think there were any problems.







You just have to experiement.

Good Luck!

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I add the water softener after I dump/flush, and leave it in until the next time I dump. I use it everytime. Last year, I used two boxes for the season.

Tim


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I use 1-2 cups of Calgon dissolved in bucket of hot water, 1/2 cup of laundry detergent, and 1/4 cup of bleach. I then add 2-3 gallons of fresh water and let the entire mixture slosh around until I dump after the trip.


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

I also can only find the liquid Calgon here. Does anyone know how much to use? It says a capful per load of laundry.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I put about a capful in each time I empty the tank and add new chemical.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Same as Mike


----------



## Walker Camping Co. (May 17, 2005)

I looked for it at Target with no luck. I'll try Walmart, Kmart doesn't exsist in San Antonio anymore...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK, sounds like something I'll try too. Since I can dump at home I plan on filling the black tank (with alot more caution this time!) and letting it sit overnight. Do y'all think I should increase the recipe? Or is the original two cups sufficient for a full tank?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

My wife had a hard time finding it also. I told her the next time she see's it to buy a few bottles of it.

Jim,

One dose should do the trick for a full tank and then add it everytime after you empty your black tank.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We found it at Wal Mart, bottom shelf and only 2 rows. My wife walked by it 3 times.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks Mike! Found it on the first try at my usual grocery store tonight







(stater bros.) I'll treat the tank this weekend before we leave on our 8 day camping trip to June Lake, YAY !


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

Our local K-mart has been converted to a Sears Essentials. I happened to stop in there today and was surprised to see the Calgon powder water softener on the shelf. It says 1/2 c. per load of laundry for the powder. So following logic, you would need 4 capfuls of liquid to equal 2 cups of powder.


----------

